# advice on care for pillow moss?



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

got a ton of it, currently around my waterfall, some on the corner sides, and on top of my corkbark tube. i have decent light, two 65w LoA floods, humidity in the 90's temps mid 70's on top and 73 on bottom of tank. any advice or knowledge here? thank you


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Probably not the exact advice you are looking for, but the easiest way to be successful with pillow moss is to spread it around the tank, and see where it likes to grow. "Pillow moss" applies to many different species, with different care. I have heard that most mosses grow visibly better when placed on top of a layer of moist sphagnum moss, as opposed to on top of gs/coco, soil, etc.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

From what I am observing, it does better on wood or background materials than it does on typical terrarium substrate.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks guys, hehe i wanted it dialed in before friday, thats when i get my frogs and i didnt want to be moving stuff around in the tank for awile stressing them even more.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have had it do very well over gravel for a bit, but honestly now stick to ricca or java as they handle the humidity a bit better.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> I have had it do very well over gravel for a bit, but honestly now stick to ricca or java as they handle the humidity a bit better.


yeah i decids to throw it in the trash. i dont wanna mess around with it later with frogs, that i will have in 4 days. i have some java small patch, i will look to get some ricca moss. thanks for the heads up


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

btw who sells ricca moss??? PM me please


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

You can get Ricca reliably from Carolina Biological Supply. https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wc...splay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10101&langId=-1 It is pricey though and you don't get much.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks guys i appreciate it!!!


----------

